# Can you tell me if my Rogue is totaled?



## anniexxelizabeth (Jan 5, 2016)

My 2010 Rogue was hit on NYE. It was parked on the street, and was hit by someone going maybe 50 mph. Can anyone tell me based off of the pictures if this looks totaled? 

Thanks!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. It sure doesn't look healthy. The fact it got shoved up and over the curb probably damaged the front and rear passenger side suspension as well. I somehow doubt it can be economically fixed. What is your insurance adjuster saying?


----------



## anniexxelizabeth (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm currently dealing with the other insurance company of the person that hit my car. They are waiting for the estimate from the garage it's at. I haven't heard anything just yet.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi anniexx,
May I ask why you would deal with an insurance company or agent that is not your own? Seems to me its up to your insurance company to make good and they will get the money from the insurance co of the party at fault. Why should the guilty party's insurance company be in any rush to make you happy as you are not their client and the more they pay you the more they lose. Also most insurances will direct you to a list of approved appraisal centers to assess the damage, and then usually you can get a list of approved body shops who they trust to perform the repair professionally. 

Also remember, what I said about the other insurance is also true about yours. They may try and low ball you. Remember this will be a negotiation. You do not have to accept their first offer, and whatever you do do not sign anything even hinting at an acceptable settlement until you are satisfied.

From your pictures, its not just the rear side bodywork-- its the passenger door, rear tail gate door, I suspect exhaust has been damaged, probably 3 wheel bearings, lots of suspension components, possibly brakes, wheels, tires, abs rings and sensors, frame damage--


----------



## anniexxelizabeth (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the information


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You are very welcome. I was a little worried somebody was going to try and pull a fast one on you.


----------

